# Speedlite vs CHEAP strobe setup?



## John27 (Nov 25, 2012)

Hey all!

Okay so here is my question;

Doing some Christmas shopping, per my other thread.  Waiting until tomorrow (Cyber Monday) juust in case any deals pop up.  Anyway, I have already gotten a 430 EX II, which I would have gotten anyway because she could really use a speedlite.  BUT, heeeere's the question;

I can do one of two things;

*A)* Purchase two umbrella stands (as suggested to me), another cheap speedlite (knock off) remote triggers (though I'll likely get that anyway) or;
*
B)* Purchase a kit like THIS: 3x 33" Umbrella Softbox Strobe Flash Light Kit Photo Studio Photography Lighting | eBay .  Cheap strobe kit with umbrellas (and softboxes).  Or something in a similar price range.  

*What I can't do;
*I can't afford to invest in higher quality strobes right now.  I am not in any way expecting that kind of quality out of this cheaper setup.

*So, my question is;
*Which of the two setups would be *BETTER*?  Or any other suggestions for a 2 or more light setup for around $150?  (I already have one speedlite).  The strobe setup is attractive because of the model light and the battery factor, but I am most concerned about image quality.  

Thanks!


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 25, 2012)

The ebay set is total crap. Purchase the knock off speedlite and the off camera setup.


----------



## pixmedic (Nov 25, 2012)

yongnou flashes are pretty inexpensive and ive only ever heard good things about them. you can get them used on ebay for under $100. 

YONGNUO YN-560 II Flash Speedlite for Canon 7D 60D 400D 450D 550D 600D 5D II 6947110910420 | eBay


----------



## John27 (Nov 25, 2012)

10-4 good buddy!

That's what I was 99.999% leaning to, but I figured I'd ask!  Thank you ma'am.

While I have you in the thread, for a background light, would a 200 watt 'reading lamp' bulb work or does it need to be another strobe?  I really like the definition created when there is a third light on the background, and I have some cheap clamp-on lights (like you'd use with a heat lamp in a chicken coop) complete with reflectors.  For another purpose of course, but I got to thinking putting a 200 or even 300 watt bulb (these are very heavy duty and can handle it) might provide enough light to illuminate the background?

I suppose I could always just 'try it'.  We're talking about a total investment of about $5 here.  But I thought I'd ask.



pixmedic said:


> yongnou flashes are pretty inexpensive and ive only ever heard good things about them. you can get them used on ebay for under $100.
> 
> Yongnuo Upgraded Flash Speedlite YN-560 II for Canon 1D 1Ds 5D 5DII 7D 10D 20D 6947110910420 | eBay
> Yongnuo YN-560 II Flash Speedlite For Canon 5D 7D 350D 500D 1000D 60D 50D 1100D 6947110910420 | eBay



That's what I was going to do.  The YN-560 was on Amazon for $46.99.  That, along with a pair of umbrellas with stands (MLeeK linked me to a $70 setup that is shoot through or bounce off), and radio transmitters puts me in my price range and sounds like it'll be the best solution.  Like I said I just wanted to make sure, before I pulled the trigger, that this was the better quality setup than the cheap-o strobes.  The not having to replace batteries would be nice, but not worth it if the images are crap or the strobes crap out.


----------



## MOREGONE (Nov 26, 2012)

Ive got one of the Yongnuo 560-II and have used a 468, both are great and can take a beating. As far as the batteries, might want to invest in some rechargeable batteries.  I have been using the Eneloops, pretty happy with them.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Nov 26, 2012)

pixmedic said:


> yongnou flashes are pretty inexpensive and ive only ever heard good things about them. you can get them used on ebay for under $100.
> 
> YONGNUO YN-560 II Flash Speedlite for Canon 7D 60D 400D 450D 550D 600D 5D II 6947110910420 | eBay




I just bought 2 brand new YN 560 Mark II units on Amazon for $79 each and they ROCK!


----------



## John27 (Nov 29, 2012)

MOREGONE said:


> Ive got one of the Yongnuo 560-II and have used a 468, both are great and can take a beating. As far as the batteries, might want to invest in some rechargeable batteries.  I have been using the Eneloops, pretty happy with them.



So I have two questions now.  Still haven't pulled the trigger as, if nothing is on sale, I'm in no hurry!  

One- I've always heard that rechargeable batteries weren't the best solution for speedlights due to recycle times.  True / not true / an exception somewhere?  The battery issue is certainly not a dealbreaker, but just something I was thinking about.  

Second, is there a good way to mount a modeling light on an umbrella when you are using a speedlite?  I was thinking of clamping on some cheap basic clip-on lamps.  Any reason why that wouldn't work?


----------



## John27 (Nov 29, 2012)

Nevermind, scratch that second one.  I did a little google searching and discovered a bit more about the rechargeable batteries.  I'll grab about a dozen eneloops and a charger.  Should cover the speedlites and radio triggers.


----------



## trevortdogr (Nov 29, 2012)

I use eneloops in my yongnuo 560 II and grip for my D7000 without any problems, they sure save a lot of money.


----------



## Brandon Hill (Nov 30, 2012)

my two cents, ditch the speed light route and just get some strobes and triggers of some kind.  Learning something as difficult as lighting with something that requires AA batteries and complicated interfaces (that are on speed lights) just plain sucks.  You will get better much much faster with strobe lights.  I jumped to strobes and it was pricier but i'm a working commercial photographer because of that.  I know that i would not be in this field if I had started with speed lights.  That may be just me, but it's the truth from how I've experienced it.


----------



## John27 (Nov 30, 2012)

Brandon Hill said:


> my two cents, ditch the speed light route and just get some strobes and triggers of some kind.  Learning something as difficult as lighting with something that requires AA batteries and complicated interfaces (that are on speed lights) just plain sucks.  You will get better much much faster with strobe lights.  I jumped to strobes and it was pricier but i'm a working commercial photographer because of that.  I know that i would not be in this field if I had started with speed lights.  That may be just me, but it's the truth from how I've experienced it.



I appreciate the advice but budget is a concern here.  The 430 EX II is happening no matter what (that's already bought and wrapped anyway!), because just having the pop of flash means.. well.. a whole lot of crummy snapshots and no good usable images.  As far as off camera, it sounds like my budget would be better served with speedlites vs cheap strobes.  Would you agree?  Assuming my budget would only allow for knock-off ebay strobes, would I be better off with the speedlites?  That's what MLeeK says and I'm inclined to stick with what she says, that was the plan.

Strobes are certainly in the future, and it would probably be a better setup, but it's just not in the budget this time around.  It's not a case of 'I'd rather not spend the money', I just can't afford it this Christmas.  Later next year maybe, but just not right now.  I think with some rechargeable AA batteries and a rigged up model light (I've seen others clamp daylight CFL's to the modifier as a modeling light) I'll be okay.  We're not opening up a portrait studio here, just trying to take better pictures of our family and friends and learn a little bit more about photography.  My wife would like to start taking clients in the future, but that will probably be once she is better equipped.  Gotta start somewhere right?

I wish we could do a strobe setup, but given my options, I'm sticking with the advice of MLeeK and others and doing the speedlight/umbrella setup vs eBay strobes.


----------



## MOREGONE (Nov 30, 2012)

Brandon Hill said:


> my two cents, ditch the speed light route and just get some strobes and triggers of some kind.  Learning something as difficult as lighting with something that requires AA batteries and complicated interfaces (that are on speed lights) just plain sucks.  You will get better much much faster with strobe lights.  I jumped to strobes and it was pricier but i'm a working commercial photographer because of that.  I know that i would not be in this field if I had started with speed lights.  That may be just me, but it's the truth from how I've experienced it.



To each their own. I doubt anyone will argue that strobes are better, but you can get great results with speed lights. Speedlights are nice because they are portable and can go with you places strobes just can't (of course there are battery packs, they're heavy and prohibitively expensive for many) I don't find them complicated, so I guess I should have an advantage when I move on to strobes.


----------

